# Hi! Another newbie



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice to have you here buddy... lol Idk when i see English ridin, i instantly grab my back because i cant imagin the pain i would have lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Brandon said:


> Nice to have you here buddy... lol Idk when i see English ridin, i instantly grab my back because i cant imagin the pain i would have lol


lol its not really painful...once you get used to it anyways 

welcome to the forum heynow


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------

